# crisp edges??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How do I get very crisp edges, like in this makeup? I used to know how, but I think I forgot how to do it...it seems when Ipowder stuff, all the edges turn to crap. This looks like a VERY sharp makeup pencil??. 

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1382377_10151973875692193_257459554_n.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree - a good tip on an eyebrow or eye liner pencil coupled with a steady hand should give you the control you need to get clean lines.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am SO out of practice!! Thanks...


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

I wouldn't even bother with a pencil if you want really sharp edges. Use a liquid or cake eyeliner and a good sharp angle brush instead.


----------

